# HP c7200 All in One



## prkfieldMarket (Jul 6, 2009)

*HP c7200 All in One - Colour off:*

How can I turn my printer to black and white/greyscale only.

We have changed settings on word and the control pannel to greyscale only...and looked in the manual for the printer. We only ever use black in the office, for 99% of documents. But the magenta ink runs out..why? How can I switch these off/bypass this. Today the printer will not print even though we only want to use black ink, because other inks are low.

Please help!


----------



## cbr_rob (Sep 28, 2009)

I want to know the same thing!! It's total BS that my printer will STOP all printing when I'm printing BLACK ONLY if a color cartridge runs out. This seems like a way to make people spend more money on their products no matter what they print and if thats the case I will never buy another HP product again. I should not have to stop in the middle of trying to conduct business to run to the store to buy a COLOR cartridge when I'm only printing BLACK and the black is FULL!!


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok, basically there are some printers designed for document printing. The one that you pruchased is most likely intended for pictures and color printing, which is the Photosmart series. For Document printing, you can purchase Laserjet printers which uses toners and can lessen the cost price since toners are better than inks if you want to save money printing black/white documents. You can change the settings to grayscale by openning the properties of the printer Start>Control Panel>Printer> right click the name of the printer then properties and choose the features tab.


----------



## cbr_rob (Sep 28, 2009)

masterjed said:


> Ok, basically there are some printers designed for document printing. The one that you pruchased is most likely intended for pictures and color printing, which is the Photosmart series. For Document printing, you can purchase Laserjet printers which uses toners and can lessen the cost price since toners are better than inks if you want to save money printing black/white documents. You can change the settings to grayscale by openning the properties of the printer Start>Control Panel>Printer> right click the name of the printer then properties and choose the features tab.


Understood, and I knew this when I made my purchase. However, I need the capability of the printer I own and purchased it because it was the best fit for me. My beef is this.....I have owned nothing but HP printers in the past, and NEVER has any of them dis-allowed "ALL" printing due to 1 of the several ink cartridges being "out". I was only allowed to print Black/Grey scale when the cartridge was "low", but as soon as it was "out", my printer will print nothing at all no matter what till I buy a new color replacement. Sry for the rant, this is just very aggrivating.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

For this particular model, it has a cartridge sensors that detects if any of the carts is empty and it won't function if one of the carts is empty. Unlike hp printer models that was released last June and August, those new models can print black/white even if other carts are empty.


----------



## RickySmith91 (Oct 5, 2009)

They provide option to turn your printer color mode to black/gray mode.You can change it from there.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes you can turn the settings to grayscale but it still uses color as well. There is no option on the printer which it wont use the other color carts, it can only minimize the usage of the color but it wont totally stop using it. Unless for new printer models that was released last June and August, it can print even if you remove the color carts.


----------



## HPC7200User (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok inorder to use only black ink, you must do as others have previously said and select Greyscale printing.

HOWEVER, there is one more step to print with only black ink. After selecting greyscale, a drop-down menu will appear below, with two choices: "High Quality" or "Black Cartridge Only".

I suppose i had never notices these options before and defaulted with High Quality, which uses up the color ink. 

I know this is a late reply, but I had just figured this out and hope that you get this message.

Happy Printing.


----------



## JDGAFFER (Mar 6, 2011)

HPC7200User said:


> Ok inorder to use only black ink, you must do as others have previously said and select Greyscale printing.
> 
> HOWEVER, there is one more step to print with only black ink. After selecting greyscale, a drop-down menu will appear below, with two choices: "High Quality" or "Black Cartridge Only".
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THAT...ALTHOUGH
Even after doing this multiple times, my C7280 STILL demands fresh ink in ALL cartridges. It is driving me nuts, as all I would like to do is some simple black and white printing.
Any ideas??
Thanks for your help


----------

